# Part-Apex groupset



## The English Hacker (May 30, 2011)

Let me preface this by saying I'm a noob and trying to educate myself by reading this forum. Thank you to all of the great members here.

My 2011 Spesh Roubaix Elite Compact (Specialized Bicycle Components : Roubaix Elite SL2 Apex Compact) came with Apex...well at least some parts are anyway. The calipers are Tektro and the crankset is SRAM S150 with a Powerspline BB.

Were Specialized skimping or are the parts they used actually better?

If you were to replace them, what would you pick that's compatible? Weight is not a concern to me.

Thanks


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

They picked them because they are cheaper and put the bike at a cheaper price point. 

I wouldn't replace them until they break or wear out (except brake pads. A change in brake pads will make a huge difference in stopping power.)


----------



## highroader (Jun 26, 2011)

Has anyone ever ran the SRAM 11-32 cassette on a Red RD?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

highroader said:


> Has anyone ever ran the SRAM 11-32 cassette on a Red RD?


On paper, the Red rear derailleur doesn't have the capacity to run the 32. In practice, I'd wager against it.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

The English Hacker said:


> Let me preface this by saying I'm a noob and trying to educate myself by reading this forum. Thank you to all of the great members here.
> 
> My 2011 Spesh Roubaix Elite Compact (Specialized Bicycle Components : Roubaix Elite SL2 Apex Compact) came with Apex...well at least some parts are anyway. The calipers are Tektro and the crankset is SRAM S150 with a Powerspline BB.
> 
> ...


there is nothing wrong with any of the components - especially if weight is not a concern

the apex brakes are just a tad nicer than the tektro and have nicer pads

not a fan of the powerspline for maintenance reasons

those wheels are pretty heavy but easy to true


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

The Red probably does up to 28.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

nismo73 said:


> The Red probably does up to 28.


Red certainly does go up to 28, there is a 11-28 Red rear which i use

i don't think 32 would work at all, 28 is pretty close as it is 

i have a friend who runs dura ace 7800 with 32 even though that isn't supposed to work

i keep eyeing my wife's 11-32 apex.....


----------

